# Obtener diagrama electrónico de la tarjeta DCMD67 de Endex



## jolope2400 (Abr 17, 2013)

Necesito diagrama de tarjeta electrónica DCMD 67 (regulador de velocidad de una cinta de andar). Intento reparar una perteneciente a una máquina de mi propiedad que está averiada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2013)

También podrias poner fotos de la placa , sobre todo de lo que veas quemado 

Saludos !


----------



## jolope2400 (Abr 20, 2013)

Tienes toda la razón, DOSMETROS, lo siento, me olvidé. Adjunto envio una foto de la tarjeta DCMD67. No se observa en ella ninguna zona recalentada ni quemada. La tarjeta corresponde a una máquina de andar que dejó de funcionar, y creo que he acorralado la avería en ella (posiblemente algún semiconductor averiado). Muchas gracias por lo quue podais hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2013)

La foto no está !


----------

